# How do you cook your steaks?



## TNHarley

I do them in 2 ways.
With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
2. Pan sear and broil
Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.


----------



## TNHarley

Blackened steaks are really good, too. If I use that I just sear them the whole time.


----------



## Moonglow

I use wood from the forest and cook on a couple of 8x16 blocks with a grill....I do also marinate, both liquid and dry rub...


----------



## strollingbones

medium rare


----------



## jon_berzerk

depends on the type of steak


----------



## Defiant1

Hands down, the best ------------   Sous Vide


----------



## TNHarley

A good side is grilled potatoes, asparagus or corn.
Potatoes I slive them, little garlic, sliced onion and butter
Asparagus is directly on the grill. I use soy and when they get done, I coat in sesame seeds.
Corn, I take out all the hairy part(lol) rub in butter and a bit of salt and wrap them back up in the husk


----------



## TNHarley

jon_berzerk said:


> depends on the type of steak


 whats your favorite cut?


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## TNHarley

Defiant1 said:


> Hands down, the best ------------   Sous Vide


 I have heard of it but never tried it. Isnt it like boiling in a bag or something?


----------



## strollingbones

rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> medium rare


 medium rare to medium for me.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye


 rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol


----------



## strollingbones

ahh spoken like a foodie wanna be....honey....filet are basically tasteless...you do know that....they are tender hell yes and forgive a lot but as far as taste....not there.....

fat is what makes the steak.....steaks are just like women....you want a little fat on them....


----------



## jon_berzerk

TNHarley said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the type of steak
> 
> 
> 
> whats your favorite cut?
Click to expand...


rib eye  perhaps but i like all beef products


----------



## Defiant1

strollingbones said:


>




That's the one I have, only in black.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> ahh spoken like a foodie wanna be....honey....filet are basically tasteless...you do know that....they are tender hell yes and forgive a lot but as far as taste....not there.....
> 
> fat is what makes the steak.....steaks are just like women....you want a little fat on them....


 meh. I hear that a lot but I cant agree lol


----------



## TNHarley

fuck steak sauce
If I am at a restaurant and I get "would you like some steak sauce" my reply is "I better not need any"


----------



## guno

TNHarley said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the type of steak
> 
> 
> 
> whats your favorite cut?
Click to expand...

Flat iron steak or porterhouse steak with montreal steak seasoning as a rub


----------



## Defiant1

TNHarley said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down, the best ------------   Sous Vide
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of it but never tried it. Isnt it like boiling in a bag or something?
Click to expand...


Not boiling, just using water to heat.  If you want your steak cooked at 137 deg you set it and it will never get above that.

I use a torch to sear the outside just before serving.


----------



## strollingbones

137 degrees.....why ...

medium tn?  smh......how old are you honey?  i dont have much time to educate your little ass.....but lets get you on a good rib eyes....medium rare and maybe a sweetie on the plump side?


----------



## strollingbones

flat iron is gonna be either damn good or dog food


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> 137 degrees.....why ...
> 
> medium tn?  smh......how old are you honey?  i dont have much time to educate your little ass.....but lets get you on a good rib eyes....medium rare and maybe a sweetie on the plump side?


 29. Yes, lol. I don't like the texture of the meat if it is too raw


----------



## Defiant1

strollingbones said:


> 137 degrees.....why ...
> 
> medium tn?  smh......how old are you honey?  i dont have much time to educate your little ass.....but lets get you on a good rib eyes....medium rare and maybe a sweetie on the plump side?



For a well marbled ribeye, I do 137.

Sirloin 130


----------



## strollingbones

lol o you are young....i had no idea....texture...ahh i understand.....i do not like things that have a 'bad' texture...and that is always so personal....try to ease into medium rare...esp if you are at a business dinner.....i have a friend who eats her steaks bloody.....i cant do that...she just flips it on the grill turns it and then eats it.....seared on the outside and moooing on the inside


----------



## guno

strollingbones said:


> flat iron is gonna be either damn good or dog food


flat iron steak is great, a lot of marbling


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Medium rare on mesquite​


----------



## Swagger

Steak, along with earth, wind and fire, is one of the greatest gifts given to mankind.

Steak: ribeye.

Cooked: medium rare.

The biggest mistake people make when buying steaks is that they tend to go for the reddest meat, whereas you should go for cuts which have visible traces of fat in it, otherwise known as "marbled".

Season the steak by rubbing olive oil into it, then add salt, pepper and crushed garlic. Leave them to rest for several hours at room temperature.

Pan fry in butter and red wine.

Serve with a fresh, strongly dressed salad and the rest of the red wine.

I can only speak for myself, but the primordial act of tearing into red meat (the kill) accompanied with a glass of deep red (i.e. - blood) gives me the urge to smash the wife's back doors in (lots of hair pulling, and such), so I recommend adequate preparation.


----------



## jon_berzerk

guno said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the type of steak
> 
> 
> 
> whats your favorite cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flat iron steak or porterhouse steak with montreal steak seasoning as a rub
Click to expand...

we order flat iron by the case to have on hand for company


----------



## TNHarley

I did a London broil once
Didn't like it


----------



## strollingbones

flat iron is not for the novice....i dont care for meat you have to do a bunch of stuff to ...to make it edible


----------



## strollingbones

londons have to be sliced right.....


----------



## Defiant1

TN second best I use these - GrillGrate | Your must-have grilling grate for any and every grill


----------



## strollingbones

okay i got a question.....we even googled this and still cant quite figure out why one would do this...

wtf is 'hash'

someone said its spam....i said its yankee lol and someone said corned beef and then the recipes seem to be any meat with onions and taters?

southerners discussing hash lol


----------



## koshergrl

Medium rare. Rib eye...the fat is manna...but only on a ribeye. I don't like tbone, it's too strong. 

I trim off hard fat and connective tissue off everything. I actually love sirloin as long as it's med rare or rarer. I don't know about the freezer thing...but I do know the longer red meat cures, the better it is. In the country that means carcasses hang forever in the cold...in town it means I like it better if it has been in the fridge for a month. In a clean fridge, that is...And not wrapped up tight in plastic. 

I don't ban much because I don't have a good set up for it, though that may change this spring...I use cast iron, well oiled, pref with bacon fat or lard, somewhere in the med-med high range. Salt and pepper, and generous butter at the end right when it's removed from heat. LET IT REST a few minutes, voila. It's always yummy.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> okay i got a question.....we even googled this and still cant quite figure out why one would do this...
> 
> wtf is 'hash'
> 
> someone said its spam....i said its yankee lol and someone said corned beef and then the recipes seem to be any meat with onions and taters?
> 
> southerners discussing hash lol


Hahaha it's leftover meat and diced potatoes, mixed together and fried. In the store it's corned beef hash...fry it and when it's a little crispy, crack eggs into wells on the top, cover with a lid and turn off the heat...serve when the eggs are done.


----------



## TNHarley

Try the freezing KG. It is amazing how juicy it is.
I totally understand what you were saying though. I guess it is just preference..


----------



## Freewill

I wait till the wife calls me to the table.  Burnt, sorry I meant blacken, still alive, sorry I meant rare, or medium, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## TNHarley

hash =


----------



## strollingbones

that sounds disgusting.......but thanks...we looks at pictures ....and went ..wtf? lol


----------



## Swagger

strollingbones said:


> okay i got a question.....we even googled this and still cant quite figure out why one would do this...
> 
> wtf is 'hash'
> 
> someone said its spam....i said its yankee lol and someone said corned beef and then the recipes seem to be any meat with onions and taters?
> 
> southerners discussing hash lol



Dish concocted respectively by British and French troops during the 18th and 19th centuries that usually consists of cheap meat (usually corned beef), potatoes and spices.


----------



## koshergrl

Corned Beef Hash and Eggs


----------



## strollingbones

i just have a hard time with yankee food


----------



## koshergrl

It was one of my ex's specialties lol...And yes it does make good dog food too. I prefer the canned to homemade. I may can my own in the future.


----------



## strollingbones

kg mentions her ex.....that is a red letter day.....


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> i just have a hard time with yankee food


Oh c'mon....you have grits!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

o i dont eat grits...i prefer the yankee shit...cream of wheat....lol...and diabetics dont eat any of that....i now eat fucking oatmeal with stevia....no way to spin that


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> kg mentions her ex.....that is a red letter day.....


Gone is gone. I try only to reference non negative stuff for the sake of the kid's. That doesn't leave much material.


----------



## strollingbones

as long as i have known you...that is the first time i remember any reference to him.....i could be wrong....but i dont think i am....you are good at moving on....i am not


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> o i dont eat grits...i prefer the yankee shit...cream of wheat....lol...and diabetics dont eat any of that....i now eat fucking oatmeal with stevia....no way to spin that


Queen eliz I only ate a little meat and bread but ate a lot of veggies....which was considered peasant food.


----------



## strollingbones

true very true.....little meat lots of veggies....no bread, pasta or rice....little fruit


----------



## guno

strollingbones said:


> i just have a hard time with yankee food




"yankee"  food is more international as  it is a fusion of immigrants food  from around the world , thankfully with the migration of yankees to the south stores like publix and harris teeter carry a bigger variety, as you can now actually find real breads , instead of just white type tasteless bread  and different cuts of meat, like lamb


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> as long as i have known you...that is the first time i remember any reference to him.....i could be wrong....but i dont think i am....you are good at moving on....i am not


Oh I used to talk about him but because I hated him so came off like a homicidal maniac....I just don't want the kid's to internalize it so I keep my mouth shut now. Mostly. But I still get a hopeful thrill every time I hear of a homicide back home. I honestly can't believe he survived this long. He's like my dog...you can't spend time with him without wishing him dead.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> true very true.....little meat lots of veggies....no bread, pasta or rice....little fruit


Keep in mind the bread then was much coarser, too.


----------



## strollingbones

true...have you eaten that ezekiel bread?  all sprouted grains


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Try the freezing KG. It is amazing how juicy it is.
> I totally understand what you were saying though. I guess it is just preference..


I don't typically bring it up to room temp...in my house, raw meat on the counter is dog food. Sometimes meat in the fridge is, too...snoop helps himself.


----------



## strollingbones

guno said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just have a hard time with yankee food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yankee"  food is more international as  it is a fusion of immigrants food  from around the world , thankfully with the migration of yankees to the south stores like publix and harris teeter carry a bigger variety, as you can now actually find real breads , instead of just white type tasteless bread  and different cuts of meat, like lamb
Click to expand...


you really need to get out more....where in the hell do you think southern food came from?  and the great gift of yankees is publix and harry peter? lol really?  

guno you got some damn deep issues with the south...why stay?  we wont miss ya when you go.....


----------



## strollingbones

okay i got to appear to do stuff lol i got a yule log to do....meringue mushrooms and all....


----------



## TNHarley

fungus =


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> true...have you eaten that ezekiel bread?  all sprouted grains


I can't handle the thought of sprouted stuff....i love sprouts but don't eat them because of the risk of ecoli and other food poisonings....And I just can't handle the thought of them baked into bread. It's a texture thing I obsess over how it looks and it causes me to freak out. I'm kind of freaking out now.


----------



## guno

strollingbones said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just have a hard time with yankee food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yankee"  food is more international as  it is a fusion of immigrants food  from around the world , thankfully with the migration of yankees to the south stores like publix and harris teeter carry a bigger variety, as you can now actually find real breads , instead of just white type tasteless bread  and different cuts of meat, like lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really need to get out more....where in the hell do you think southern food came from?  and the great gift of yankees is publix and harry peter? lol really?
> 
> guno you got some damn deep issues with the south...why stay?  we wont miss ya when you go.....
Click to expand...



The south was culturally and inbred until a few decades ago


----------



## koshergrl

What the hell are meringue mushrooms???


----------



## TNHarley

guno said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just have a hard time with yankee food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yankee"  food is more international as  it is a fusion of immigrants food  from around the world , thankfully with the migration of yankees to the south stores like publix and harris teeter carry a bigger variety, as you can now actually find real breads , instead of just white type tasteless bread  and different cuts of meat, like lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really need to get out more....where in the hell do you think southern food came from?  and the great gift of yankees is publix and harry peter? lol really?
> 
> guno you got some damn deep issues with the south...why stay?  we wont miss ya when you go.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The south was culturally and inbred until a few decades ago
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

guno said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just have a hard time with yankee food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yankee"  food is more international as  it is a fusion of immigrants food  from around the world , thankfully with the migration of yankees to the south stores like publix and harris teeter carry a bigger variety, as you can now actually find real breads , instead of just white type tasteless bread  and different cuts of meat, like lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really need to get out more....where in the hell do you think southern food came from?  and the great gift of yankees is publix and harry peter? lol really?
> 
> guno you got some damn deep issues with the south...why stay?  we wont miss ya when you go.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The south was culturally and inbred until a few decades ago
Click to expand...

So is England. So what, who cares, we are all related.


----------



## Skull Pilot

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
Click to expand...

Buy a whole tenderloin and trim it yourself
You can eat filets every day


----------



## TNHarley

Skull Pilot said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy a whole tenderloin and trim it yourself
> You can eat filets every day
Click to expand...

 When they run sales, its the best thing to do.


----------



## Swagger

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try the freezing KG. It is amazing how juicy it is.
> I totally understand what you were saying though. I guess it is just preference..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't typically bring it up to room temp...in my house, raw meat on the counter is dog food. Sometimes meat in the fridge is, too...snoop helps himself.
Click to expand...


We don't normally have dogs in the house but one of my guard dogs, Pernilla, is recovering from a fractured shoulder and I have to push the kitchen table up against the fridge every night before we go to bed because it took her all but ten minutes to figure out how to open it and help herself to whatever she liked the look of.


----------



## Swagger

guno said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just have a hard time with yankee food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yankee"  food is more international as  it is a fusion of immigrants food  from around the world , thankfully with the migration of yankees to the south stores like publix and harris teeter carry a bigger variety, as you can now actually find real breads , instead of just white type tasteless bread  and different cuts of meat, like lamb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really need to get out more....where in the hell do you think southern food came from?  and the great gift of yankees is publix and harry peter? lol really?
> 
> guno you got some damn deep issues with the south...why stay?  we wont miss ya when you go.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The south was culturally and inbred until a few decades ago
Click to expand...


Silence, Jew. Your betters are talking.


----------



## hadit

I love living immediately south of the Mason-Dixon line because we get a blend of southern and northern cuisine.  The south has no idea how to do Scrapple (or any Pennsylvania Dutch food) right, so we rely on Penn and Delaware for the good stuff.  The north doesn't know how to make sweet tea (nothing more infuriating than a waitress who says there's sugar on the table), or grits.  And then there's the universally loved bacon, the last, but most important, of the food groups.

In a nod to the OP, I like to season them up at room temperature, sear them over a very hot wood fire, then let them finish in the smoke.


----------



## asaratis

TNHarley said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the type of steak
> 
> 
> 
> whats your favorite cut?
Click to expand...

Beef tender...I buy the whole thing in a vacuum-sealed plastic wrapper, let it sit in the fridge 'til it starts turning dark, open on a Saturday and slice it into 1.75" steaks, reseal and freeze all but two in the food-saver vacuum packs, cook two rare, eat one and feed the other to my Doberman.  Repeat every Saturday until gone.

Sometimes I smoke the whole thing.


----------



## jon_berzerk

asaratis said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the type of steak
> 
> 
> 
> whats your favorite cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beef tender...I buy the whole thing in a vacuum-sealed plastic wrapper, let it sit in the fridge 'til it starts turning dark, open on a Saturday and slice it into 1.75" steaks, reseal and freeze all but two in the food-saver vacuum packs, cook two rare, eat one and feed the other to my Doberman.  Repeat every Saturday until gone.
> 
> Sometimes I smoke the whole thing.
Click to expand...

sounds good


----------



## Muhammed

strollingbones said:


> ahh spoken like a foodie wanna be....honey....filet are basically tasteless...you do know that....they are tender hell yes and forgive a lot but as far as taste....not there.....
> 
> fat is what makes the steak.....steaks are just like women....you want a little fat on them....


Filet isn't very flavorful. That's why they are often wrapped in bacon. Bacon will make anything taste good.


----------



## asaratis

Muhammed said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh spoken like a foodie wanna be....honey....filet are basically tasteless...you do know that....they are tender hell yes and forgive a lot but as far as taste....not there.....
> 
> fat is what makes the steak.....steaks are just like women....you want a little fat on them....
> 
> 
> 
> Filet isn't very flavorful. That's why they are often wrapped in bacon. Bacon will make anything taste good.
Click to expand...

It's the rub and the marinade that makes almost any cut taste any where from better to great.


----------



## shadow355

TNHarley said:


> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.


 

  Well done.

 Plain on bread with cheese - tomatoes and lettuce.

  Or, on a plate with salad and bottle of beer

     Shadow 355


----------



## TNHarley

I know it isn't a steak, but it is beef lol
Last night I grilled some catfish and a beef roast.
I seared the shit out of it, then moved it away from the flames.
I was rubbing a butter, apple juice and my homemade BBQ sauce concoction on it every time I flipped it over. All I rubbed on it in the beginning was salt and pepper.
That thing was fuckin awesome. It was cooked medium and plenty juicy. Wife said it was a tad sweet, so next time I will either add a shot of wosterchire sauce or more BBQ sauce and less apple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.



  If you like butter on your steak you have to try this....


----------



## Disir

TNHarley said:


> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.



I do it one way.  I pick up the phone and make reservations.  I grab my keys and get in my car and drive to the steak house.  Rare.  I want to kill it as it tries to leave the plate rare. 

I cannot cook a good steak to save my life. I can't.  I may break down and buy a grill this summer.  And then,  I will be up here flipping out trying to get tips.


----------



## TNHarley

Disir said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it one way.  I pick up the phone and make reservations.  I grab my keys and get in my car and drive to the steak house.  Rare.  I want to kill it as it tries to leave the plate rare.
> 
> I cannot cook a good steak to save my life. I can't.  I may break down and buy a grill this summer.  And then,  I will be up here flipping out trying to get tips.
Click to expand...

Lol. 
Since you like it so rare, I would only cook it long enough to sear it a bit. Shouldn't be much room for mistakes lol.
 Maybe it's in how you prep it?


----------



## Disir

TNHarley said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it one way.  I pick up the phone and make reservations.  I grab my keys and get in my car and drive to the steak house.  Rare.  I want to kill it as it tries to leave the plate rare.
> 
> I cannot cook a good steak to save my life. I can't.  I may break down and buy a grill this summer.  And then,  I will be up here flipping out trying to get tips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
> Since you like it so rare, I would only cook it long enough to sear it a bit. Shouldn't be much room for mistakes lol.
> Maybe it's in how you prep it?
Click to expand...


Pfft.. I haven't tried to cook steak in quite awhile.


----------



## ChrisL

I like T bone or porterhouse steak the best, and I like it seasoned with a little garlic salt and pepper and cooked on the grill.  That's all it needs!    It is very flavorful and you get the filet and the sirloin in one steak.


----------



## ChrisL

I like mine cooked medium rare.  I like it still pink in the middle.


----------



## Missourian

Muhammed said:


> Filet isn't very flavorful. That's why they are often wrapped in bacon. Bacon will make anything taste good.


 TNHarley 

You've got to watch the pre-packaged bacon wrapped filets...they are often meat-glued together scraps.

'Meat glue' can turn cheap beef into filet mignon​That means you must cook it to well done...as the center has been exposed to the outside environment...i.e. bacteria.
​


----------



## Missourian

Disir said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it one way.  I pick up the phone and make reservations.  I grab my keys and get in my car and drive to the steak house.  Rare.  I want to kill it as it tries to leave the plate rare.
> 
> I cannot cook a good steak to save my life. I can't.  I may break down and buy a grill this summer.  And then,  I will be up here flipping out trying to get tips.
Click to expand...



I do ribeye under the broiler on low with an aluminum foil snake to hold the door ajar about 1/2 an inch (to keep the broiler on).   



 

Think of it as grilling,  but upside down.​
From 3/4 to 1 inch thick room temp ribeye...Dry 'em,  salt and pepper to taste (a little rosemary if you like it) and slap them on an oiled cookie sheet...position the oven rack to place your steaks 6 to 8 inches from the broiler....4-6 minutes on the first side,  3-5 on the second for rare to medium rare.  Use the poke method to check for doneness.

Pull them off the cookie sheet and onto a plate and tent them with tin foil for at least 7 minutes.

Add a pat of butter or a drizzle of olive oil to the top and serve.

Alton Brown has a video on this,  as do others...best method I've found for indoor steaks.  You can even get a decent sear by kicking the broiler to high for the first minute on each side.


----------



## hadit

Darn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## hadit

I also like the technique Bobby Flay has been using.  Sear the steak in a hot cast iron skillet, slice it into strips, put the strips back together on the bone with a pat of butter on each strip, then into the broiler to finish.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh spoken like a foodie wanna be....honey....filet are basically tasteless...you do know that....they are tender hell yes and forgive a lot but as far as taste....not there.....
> 
> fat is what makes the steak.....steaks are just like women....you want a little fat on them....
> 
> 
> 
> Filet isn't very flavorful. That's why they are often wrapped in bacon. Bacon will make anything taste good.
Click to expand...


I agree.  They are tender but not very flavorful at all.  You need the fat and the bone to make it tasty.


----------



## martybegan

TNHarley said:


> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.


----------



## ChrisL

Well done steak . . . nasty.


----------



## ChrisL

hadit said:


> I also like the technique Bobby Flay has been using.  Sear the steak in a hot cast iron skillet, slice it into strips, put the strips back together on the bone with a pat of butter on each strip, then into the broiler to finish.



I love Bobby Flay!  I watch his cooking shows all the time!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I've been wanting to try this.....


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been wanting to try this.....



I watch his show too.  I love Food Network and The Cooking Channel.  You can get great tips and ideas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to try this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch his show too.  I love Food Network and The Cooking Channel.  You can get great tips and ideas.
Click to expand...


    The wife and I decided to try Plated,in fact our first three day menu is arriving tomorrow.
  We've been stuck in a rut as far as cooking goes so we thought it might be an easy way to branch out and try some new recipes with out the hassle.
    My only concern is the quality of the ingredients. I guess I'll find out...tomorrow night is Salmon burgers with Chive Aioli and Mache.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to try this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch his show too.  I love Food Network and The Cooking Channel.  You can get great tips and ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife and I decided to try Plated,in fact our first three day menu is arriving tomorrow.
> We've been stuck in a rut as far as cooking goes so we thought it might be an easy way to branch out and try some new recipes with out the hassle.
> My only concern is the quality of the ingredients. I guess I'll find out...tomorrow night is Salmon burgers with Chive Aioli and Mache.
Click to expand...


I've never heard of Plated.  A food delivery service?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to try this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch his show too.  I love Food Network and The Cooking Channel.  You can get great tips and ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife and I decided to try Plated,in fact our first three day menu is arriving tomorrow.
> We've been stuck in a rut as far as cooking goes so we thought it might be an easy way to branch out and try some new recipes with out the hassle.
> My only concern is the quality of the ingredients. I guess I'll find out...tomorrow night is Salmon burgers with Chive Aioli and Mache.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never heard of Plated.  A food delivery service?
Click to expand...


  Yes,it's the same thing as Blue Apron but it's supposed to be of higher quality.
Weekly Menu - Plated


----------



## Fueri

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
Click to expand...



Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.

In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.

See the sear roasting technique here:
Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America


Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.

Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.

These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.

Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network


I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.

Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad



I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.

Burp.


----------



## ChrisL

Good God!  I want a big juicy steak now!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fueri said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.
> 
> In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.
> 
> See the sear roasting technique here:
> Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America
> 
> 
> Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.
> 
> Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.
> 
> These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.
> 
> Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network
> 
> 
> I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.
> 
> Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.
> 
> Burp.
Click to expand...


  You actually freeze Filet Mignon?


----------



## Fueri

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.
> 
> In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.
> 
> See the sear roasting technique here:
> Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America
> 
> 
> Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.
> 
> Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.
> 
> These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.
> 
> Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network
> 
> 
> I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.
> 
> Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.
> 
> Burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually freeze Filet Mignon?
Click to expand...


When I buy the entire tenderloin some ends up frozen.  Normally I'll cut the roast off and either prepare that same day or freeze it and prepare it with a blue cheese sauce when its time comes, and cut the rest of the filets into ~2" thick slices.  These are for everyday type consumption, as was done yesterday.  When thawed we lose some juice but really they are still very good or I wouldn't continue to do it.

When I buy prime aged filets for a special occasion or something, then of course not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fueri said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.
> 
> In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.
> 
> See the sear roasting technique here:
> Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America
> 
> 
> Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.
> 
> Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.
> 
> These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.
> 
> Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network
> 
> 
> I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.
> 
> Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.
> 
> Burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually freeze Filet Mignon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I buy the entire tenderloin some ends up frozen.  Normally I'll cut the roast off and either prepare that same day or freeze it and prepare it with a blue cheese sauce when its time comes, and cut the rest of the filets into ~2" thick slices.  These are for everyday type consumption, as was done yesterday.  When thawed we lose some juice but really they are still very good or I wouldn't continue to do it.
> 
> When I buy prime aged filets for a special occasion or something, then of course not.
Click to expand...


     A whole beef tender loin will run you around a hundred bucks.
  No way would I freeze it. I suppose if I lived 50 miles from the nearest butcher I might consider it but as it is it's to easy to drive a few miles and buy it when I need it.


----------



## Fueri

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye of course......i love a good rib eye
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.
> 
> In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.
> 
> See the sear roasting technique here:
> Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America
> 
> 
> Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.
> 
> Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.
> 
> These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.
> 
> Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network
> 
> 
> I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.
> 
> Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.
> 
> Burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually freeze Filet Mignon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I buy the entire tenderloin some ends up frozen.  Normally I'll cut the roast off and either prepare that same day or freeze it and prepare it with a blue cheese sauce when its time comes, and cut the rest of the filets into ~2" thick slices.  These are for everyday type consumption, as was done yesterday.  When thawed we lose some juice but really they are still very good or I wouldn't continue to do it.
> 
> When I buy prime aged filets for a special occasion or something, then of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A whole beef tender loin will run you around a hundred bucks.
> No way would I freeze it. I suppose if I lived 50 miles from the nearest butcher I might consider it but as it is it's to easy to drive a few miles and buy it when I need it.
Click to expand...


Not when they go on sale for about $6-7/lb.  More like 30-40, maaaaybe 50 bucks for the entire thing, depending on weight obviously, and we'll get several meals from it.  

 It works for me in that it puts some easy meals in the freezer at a good price and also in that it allows me to butcher them uniformly to standardize my procedure, so my results are uniform, eliminating the guesswork from the cooking time/doneness aspect.  Right on the screws exactly how we like them each and every time.

Everyone's got their own thing.  No worries if this doesn't float your boat.


----------



## hadit

We wanted to buy 1/2 cow a few years ago, so my wife got in touch with a local farmer just to get prices.  Apparently, he misunderstood something, because 2 weeks later he was on the phone telling us the cow was at the butcher's.  We wanted it anyway, so we went ahead and bought the meat.  There is nothing better than a freezer full of enough steaks, roasts, and hamburger to last a year.  Plus, since it's local, you can see where and how the cow was raised so you know what you're getting.  

Next major project, put a whole pig in the smoker and call a lot of friends.


----------



## TNHarley

Fueri said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> rib eye is my second favorite. But I hate the fat
> Filet is my fav when I can afford it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.
> 
> In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.
> 
> See the sear roasting technique here:
> Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America
> 
> 
> Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.
> 
> Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.
> 
> These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.
> 
> Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network
> 
> 
> I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.
> 
> Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.
> 
> Burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually freeze Filet Mignon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I buy the entire tenderloin some ends up frozen.  Normally I'll cut the roast off and either prepare that same day or freeze it and prepare it with a blue cheese sauce when its time comes, and cut the rest of the filets into ~2" thick slices.  These are for everyday type consumption, as was done yesterday.  When thawed we lose some juice but really they are still very good or I wouldn't continue to do it.
> 
> When I buy prime aged filets for a special occasion or something, then of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A whole beef tender loin will run you around a hundred bucks.
> No way would I freeze it. I suppose if I lived 50 miles from the nearest butcher I might consider it but as it is it's to easy to drive a few miles and buy it when I need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when they go on sale for about $6-7/lb.  More like 30-40, maaaaybe 50 bucks for the entire thing, depending on weight obviously, and we'll get several meals from it.
> 
> It works for me in that it puts some easy meals in the freezer at a good price and also in that it allows me to butcher them uniformly to standardize my procedure, so my results are uniform, eliminating the guesswork from the cooking time/doneness aspect.  Right on the screws exactly how we like them each and every time.
> 
> Everyone's got their own thing.  No worries if this doesn't float your boat.
Click to expand...

 6-7 bucks a pound? Lucky
Hell, when Strips go on sale here they are 7 bucks a pound lol.


----------



## Fueri

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I buy the entire tenderloin when those go on sale, butcher them and take them out as needed.  This allows me to save some cash as well as cut them to the size/thickness I like and remove the silver skin etc.
> 
> In terms of cooking them, I go with the cast iron skillet method.  I don't know if anyone has touched on it here, but you take the skillet, throw it in the oven, preheat the oven to 500 degrees, pull the pan out, sear the filets on high heat for a couple of minutes per side throw them back in the oven for 5-8 minutes then sit them to rest for a few minutes.
> 
> See the sear roasting technique here:
> Perfect Cabernet Filet Mignon Steak Recipe, Whats Cooking America
> 
> 
> Perfect every time, especially when butchering them yourself as this allows you to control the thickness and get your perfect time down.
> 
> Sides?  Creamed spinach and button mushrooms.
> 
> These mushrooms are a bit of a PITA but they're worth it.  Follow the instructions to the letter and these are delish.
> 
> Michael's Best Button Mushrooms : Michael Chiarello : Food Network
> 
> 
> I like to do a wedge salad with this one.  The dressing you have to make in the morning or the day before, but I mix huge batches of this stuff and bottle it in an old dressing bottle so we have it on hand and the rest is simple and fast.  I don't bother with the hard boiled eggs and add some red wine vinegar to taste for a little tang.
> 
> Morton's Steakhouse Copycat Recipes: Wedge Salad
> 
> 
> 
> I cooked this exact meal yesterday with a bottle of excellent cab.
> 
> Burp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually freeze Filet Mignon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I buy the entire tenderloin some ends up frozen.  Normally I'll cut the roast off and either prepare that same day or freeze it and prepare it with a blue cheese sauce when its time comes, and cut the rest of the filets into ~2" thick slices.  These are for everyday type consumption, as was done yesterday.  When thawed we lose some juice but really they are still very good or I wouldn't continue to do it.
> 
> When I buy prime aged filets for a special occasion or something, then of course not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A whole beef tender loin will run you around a hundred bucks.
> No way would I freeze it. I suppose if I lived 50 miles from the nearest butcher I might consider it but as it is it's to easy to drive a few miles and buy it when I need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when they go on sale for about $6-7/lb.  More like 30-40, maaaaybe 50 bucks for the entire thing, depending on weight obviously, and we'll get several meals from it.
> 
> It works for me in that it puts some easy meals in the freezer at a good price and also in that it allows me to butcher them uniformly to standardize my procedure, so my results are uniform, eliminating the guesswork from the cooking time/doneness aspect.  Right on the screws exactly how we like them each and every time.
> 
> Everyone's got their own thing.  No worries if this doesn't float your boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6-7 bucks a pound? Lucky
> Hell, when Strips go on sale here they are 7 bucks a pound lol.
Click to expand...


I know it.  We've got two local chains, Caputo's and Valli Produce, that do this a few times a year.  I wait and jump on it like a spider when we're low and that hits the sale paper. 

They do the same with rib roast.  I like buy those and cut the steaks directly from it myself.  For those that haven't done that, do it.  Simply delicious.  I think because they haven't had the chance to bleed out as much as the already cut versions, although I could be wrong I guess.

For real prime aged stuff I truck into Chicago to a butcher, butcher.  Olympia meats.  They've got some delicious stuff.   Expensive but really good.  We sometimes get a special ground mix for burgers there also, which, BTW are also best done in a skillet, IMO, as grilling dries em out.

If you want to load up Chicago-style, you can also swing by the Vienna Beef store for some natural casing hot dogs, which are the only way to fly for a real hot dog, although the devil's in the details on those......and now you've got the makings of a serious BBQ.....


----------



## ChrisL

We have a meat market a few towns over.  It is pretty expensive though, so I only go there to buy on special occasions.  Normally I just buy my steaks and stuff from the supermarket.


----------



## Fueri

So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.

The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.

And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.

Recipe/procedure is here:

amazingribs.com

Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed. 

This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness. 

Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.

The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.

rub recipe is here:

amazingribs.com


nom, nom, nom....


----------



## TNHarley

Fueri said:


> So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.
> 
> The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.
> 
> And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.
> 
> Recipe/procedure is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed.
> 
> This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness.
> 
> Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.
> 
> rub recipe is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom....


I have never brined anything until this weekend. Did a turkey breast. Most tender turkey I ever had. I shit you not. It was wet brine, though..(Weatherman2020)
That sounds amazing and just about the exact rub I use for my prime rib.
I don't do all that extra though. I just rub it with herbs and a bit of olive oil and smoke it for about 15 minutes or so. I also use a drip pan for the au ju. And mix in a little red wine and beef broth in with it. Oh, and I mix the trimmed fat in it too.
Its all timing IMO. And low, consistent heat. I get a perfect pink throughout the whole slab of meat.
Of course, I haven't done a roast that's over 4lbs. That could have some effect on it.


----------



## yiostheoy

TNHarley said:


> I do them in 2 ways.
> With both ways, I put the meat in the freezer for about 30 minutes before cooking. If you use a liquid marinade, wipe it off before putting it in the freezer. "room temp" is old school.
> 1 - Grill. I use lump charcoal as it is a lot hotter than charcoal. I move all the charcoal to one side. A couple minutes on both sides over the coal, and a few minutes on the side. I like to sear it, then heat the middle.
> I have found that rubbing them with olive oil or butter during the searing process is about the best thing you can do. I used butter sat night with some creole in it. AMAZING
> I usually just use salt, pepper a touch of oil and maybe some creole. That's it. I might re-salt after freezing.
> 2. Pan sear and broil
> Same rub. I sear them on high with a touch of oil for a couple minutes on both sides. Then broil the hek out of them until desired temp is reached.
> IMO, searing is the most important. That's why I freeze them.


Old thread and still very popular.

With springtime here and summertime approaching the bbq season will begin again.

I normally buy thin sliced steaks and pan sear them on the stovetop until they are well cooked.

Then I drown them in A-1 sauce.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.
> 
> The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.
> 
> And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.
> 
> Recipe/procedure is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed.
> 
> This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness.
> 
> Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.
> 
> rub recipe is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom....
> 
> 
> 
> I have never brined anything until this weekend. Did a turkey breast. Most tender turkey I ever had. I shit you not. It was wet brine, though..(Weatherman2020)
> That sounds amazing and just about the exact rub I use for my prime rib.
> I don't do all that extra though. I just rub it with herbs and a bit of olive oil and smoke it for about 15 minutes or so. I also use a drip pan for the au ju. And mix in a little red wine and beef broth in with it. Oh, and I mix the trimmed fat in it too.
> Its all timing IMO. And low, consistent heat. I get a perfect pink throughout the whole slab of meat.
> Of course, I haven't done a roast that's over 4lbs. That could have some effect on it.
Click to expand...

A wet brine is what I do for smoking also, should have mentioned it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fueri said:


> So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.
> 
> The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.
> 
> And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.
> 
> Recipe/procedure is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed.
> 
> This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness.
> 
> Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.
> 
> rub recipe is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom....


For a thick slab of meat you do really need to cook it for a very long time so that it becomes tender.

I use a roasting oven for that, about 400F to brown it on the outside for about 1 hour, then 200F for the next several hours after that, until tender or however the guests want it.


----------



## yiostheoy

I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.

I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.


----------



## TNHarley

Weatherman2020 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.
> 
> The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.
> 
> And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.
> 
> Recipe/procedure is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed.
> 
> This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness.
> 
> Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.
> 
> rub recipe is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom....
> 
> 
> 
> I have never brined anything until this weekend. Did a turkey breast. Most tender turkey I ever had. I shit you not. It was wet brine, though..(Weatherman2020)
> That sounds amazing and just about the exact rub I use for my prime rib.
> I don't do all that extra though. I just rub it with herbs and a bit of olive oil and smoke it for about 15 minutes or so. I also use a drip pan for the au ju. And mix in a little red wine and beef broth in with it. Oh, and I mix the trimmed fat in it too.
> Its all timing IMO. And low, consistent heat. I get a perfect pink throughout the whole slab of meat.
> Of course, I haven't done a roast that's over 4lbs. That could have some effect on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wet brine is what I do for smoking also, should have mentioned it.
Click to expand...

I did mostly salt water but I added a couple herbs to the brine. It was so fucking tender man. My sister in law said I must have sold my soul to the devil LOL
The credit for me doing it goes to you, though. Thanks!


----------



## TNHarley

yiostheoy said:


> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.


I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL


----------



## Fueri

yiostheoy said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.
> 
> The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.
> 
> And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.
> 
> Recipe/procedure is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed.
> 
> This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness.
> 
> Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.
> 
> rub recipe is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom....
> 
> 
> 
> For a thick slab of meat you do really need to cook it for a very long time so that it becomes tender.
> 
> I use a roasting oven for that, about 400F to brown it on the outside for about 1 hour, then 200F for the next several hours after that, until tender or however the guests want it.
Click to expand...


normally, yes, but when you trim it and tie it, now it's maybe a consistent 4-5" across what is now a cylinder instead of a traditionally shaped rib roast.  

Total cook time was about 2.5 hours to get it to ~110 degrees in the middle, then another 30 to sear the outside, which in this technique is done at the end, so about 3-3.5 hours total give or take...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I whipped up a rib roast over the weekend and this thread came to mind.
> 
> The difference for this was in the prep and cook temp.  you trim the fat, dry brine it, and tie it up so it's like a tube, stick some rub on it then throw it on the grill @220 for a couple of hours.
> 
> And OMFG.  Best prime rib I've ever done personally and competitive with a restaurant quality.  And I shit you not.  This is the new method in Chateau De Fueri.
> 
> Recipe/procedure is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> Follow the directions, giving yourself a day or two ahead of cook time for dry brining, and you are going to be very happy indeed.
> 
> This method takes the fattiness out and leaves you with pure delishness.
> 
> Tying it up into a uniform circumference and the low and slow method gives you medium rare throughout instead of just in the middle and the herb rub forms a nice crust which is amazing in little bites with the meat.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was that I used fresh rosemary and oregano in the rub (we don't like thyme, but if you do, use it instead of the oregano) and mixed the whole dry rub mixture with a bit of water to let the flavors move around a bit before I applied it to the meat.
> 
> rub recipe is here:
> 
> amazingribs.com
> 
> 
> nom, nom, nom....
> 
> 
> 
> I have never brined anything until this weekend. Did a turkey breast. Most tender turkey I ever had. I shit you not. It was wet brine, though..(Weatherman2020)
> That sounds amazing and just about the exact rub I use for my prime rib.
> I don't do all that extra though. I just rub it with herbs and a bit of olive oil and smoke it for about 15 minutes or so. I also use a drip pan for the au ju. And mix in a little red wine and beef broth in with it. Oh, and I mix the trimmed fat in it too.
> Its all timing IMO. And low, consistent heat. I get a perfect pink throughout the whole slab of meat.
> Of course, I haven't done a roast that's over 4lbs. That could have some effect on it.
Click to expand...


   Brining is the shit whether it's dry or wet!!!
Next Thanksgiving get a fresh never frozen turkey with no additives.
   Remove the leg quarters and leave the breast intact.
Brine em for 24hrs.
   Fire up the smoker with real Oak charcoal and have some small Pecan wood chunks on hand to give the bird a little smoke.
   I smoke my birds at 250.

    Put the dark meat in the smoker about 20 to 30 minutes before the breast. Bring the dark meat to 170 pull and cover.
   Pull the breast at 155 cover.

       You'll never cook your turkey whole again I promise you.


----------



## TNHarley

Oh, and those herbs didn't work too well with my BBQ rub I put on the turkey.
I learned my lesson. Next time I will just use salt and water. Maybe some vinegar or apple juice, but that's it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I pick out whatever steak looks good wherever I may be, if and only if it looks good.

Then I sprinkle with a bit of sour Orange juice, dice up peeled garlic cloves, salt and pepper and stick in bottom of fridge for 2-4 days.

For cooking, it's either on the grill with whatever wood I have, (Oak, Citrus, Hickory)

or hehehe, George Foreman grill, medium rare.

I've made Chuck steaks that melted in the mouth.

An old butcher man taught me how to look for the marbling.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
Click to expand...

Mint.

And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.


----------



## yiostheoy

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint.
> 
> And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.
Click to expand...

Sometimes I take it off the bone and make small steaks and a sauce out of red wine.


----------



## TNHarley

Marion Morrison said:


> I pick out whatever steak looks good wherever I may be, if and only if it looks good.
> 
> Then I sprinkle with a bit of sour Orange juice, dice up peeled garlic cloves, salt and pepper and stick in bottom of fridge for 2-4 days.
> 
> For cooking, it's either on the grill with whatever wood I have, (Oak, Citrus, Hickory)
> 
> or hehehe, George Foreman grill, medium rare.
> 
> I've made Chuck steaks that melted in the mouth.
> 
> An old butcher man taught me how to look for the marbling.


I have never even considered chuck steaks. People have told me if you can cook them right, you will be satisfied. Almost as much as your wallet!


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint.
> 
> And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.
Click to expand...

you know, I thought about that. But it seems like more of a challenge with the bone in. That's really the only reason I bought it. 30 dollar experiment.... lol


----------



## hjmick

Cast iron, stove top, then broil.


----------



## koshergrl

yiostheoy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint.
> 
> And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I take it off the bone and make small steaks and a sauce out of red wine.
Click to expand...

Eastern Oregon has a couple big sheep ranches, and lots of Basques. One of the ooold Basque sheepherding families started running a Basque Barbecue catering/mobile business. They set up at Round Up every year and went hither and yon, and also catered events...like all the Round-Up events and many weddings and fundraisers.

My ex and his family spent years working for him, in return for a slaughtered lamb or two each year and tip money. So they had the marinade down. Nom nom nom nom


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint.
> 
> And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know, I thought about that. But it seems like more of a challenge with the bone in. That's really the only reason I bought it. 30 dollar experiment.... lol
Click to expand...


Leg is a tough bit. If you don't kebob it, probably the way to cook is very low and slow, indirect heat, I happen to like rosemary but don't know if I've had it on lamb...I don't actually know what the basque barbecuers used because I never did the marinade, my ex did. It had wine, vinegar, garlic, I think johnny salt, and I don't know what else. salt and pepper, more wine...lots of wine. In the marinade and in the cup!


----------



## Unkotare

Cook?


----------



## Marion Morrison

TNHarley said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick out whatever steak looks good wherever I may be, if and only if it looks good.
> 
> Then I sprinkle with a bit of sour Orange juice, dice up peeled garlic cloves, salt and pepper and stick in bottom of fridge for 2-4 days.
> 
> For cooking, it's either on the grill with whatever wood I have, (Oak, Citrus, Hickory)
> 
> or hehehe, George Foreman grill, medium rare.
> 
> I've made Chuck steaks that melted in the mouth.
> 
> An old butcher man taught me how to look for the marbling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even considered chuck steaks. People have told me if you can cook them right, you will be satisfied. Almost as much as your wallet!
Click to expand...


When I go, I'm generally not looking at the cut. I don't care if it's T-bone, Chuck, NY strip, Porterhouse, or (favorite is Ribeye).

I never go for filets.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint.
> 
> And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know, I thought about that. But it seems like more of a challenge with the bone in. That's really the only reason I bought it. 30 dollar experiment.... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leg is a tough bit. If you don't kebob it, probably the way to cook is very low and slow, indirect heat, I happen to like rosemary but don't know if I've had it on lamb...I don't actually know what the basque barbecuers used because I never did the marinade, my ex did. It had wine, vinegar, garlic, I think johnny salt, and I don't know what else. salt and pepper, more wine...lots of wine. In the marinade and in the cup!
Click to expand...

I think I used wine for the marinade but I cant remember if it was red or white.
The rosemary gave it this flavor that.... well I cant even describe it. We actually gave about half to the dog lol.
And I love rosemary!


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to roast a leg of lamb in the oven on Holy Thursday before Easter (in 3 days from now) which will take several hours.
> 
> I usually coat slabs of meat like that in olive oil, then salt and pepper it rather thickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I grilled a leg once. I used rosemary and it was fucking gross. No more rosemary on lamb! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint.
> 
> And if you're going to grill lamb, you need to have a killer marinade. I would probably have taken it off the bone and made kebobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know, I thought about that. But it seems like more of a challenge with the bone in. That's really the only reason I bought it. 30 dollar experiment.... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leg is a tough bit. If you don't kebob it, probably the way to cook is very low and slow, indirect heat, I happen to like rosemary but don't know if I've had it on lamb...I don't actually know what the basque barbecuers used because I never did the marinade, my ex did. It had wine, vinegar, garlic, I think johnny salt, and I don't know what else. salt and pepper, more wine...lots of wine. In the marinade and in the cup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I used wine for the marinade but I cant remember if it was red or white.
> The rosemary gave it this flavor that.... well I cant even describe it. We actually gave about half to the dog lol.
> And I love rosemary!
Click to expand...

dogs love rosemary too, though I'm not sure they eat it.

My dogs tear my rosemary all up because they like to stand on and sleep in/on it.

Red wine for the marinade, but the vinegar was key.

And there might have been some sugar in there. I feel like an idiot for never getting him pinned down on it. I'm sure it's because their lives were threatened if they told anybody, after 30 years it just becomes second nature.


----------



## koshergrl

Chuck steak is good if you pound it unmercifully, bread it and fry it.  

Also good cut into strips, salted, peppered, floured, seared and then stuck in tomato onions and pepper sauce for swiss steak!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick out whatever steak looks good wherever I may be, if and only if it looks good.
> 
> Then I sprinkle with a bit of sour Orange juice, dice up peeled garlic cloves, salt and pepper and stick in bottom of fridge for 2-4 days.
> 
> For cooking, it's either on the grill with whatever wood I have, (Oak, Citrus, Hickory)
> 
> or hehehe, George Foreman grill, medium rare.
> 
> I've made Chuck steaks that melted in the mouth.
> 
> An old butcher man taught me how to look for the marbling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even considered chuck steaks. People have told me if you can cook them right, you will be satisfied. Almost as much as your wallet!
Click to expand...


    You need one of these if you're looking to turn a pigs ear into a silk purse.





  You can make even the toughest meat tender.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick out whatever steak looks good wherever I may be, if and only if it looks good.
> 
> Then I sprinkle with a bit of sour Orange juice, dice up peeled garlic cloves, salt and pepper and stick in bottom of fridge for 2-4 days.
> 
> For cooking, it's either on the grill with whatever wood I have, (Oak, Citrus, Hickory)
> 
> or hehehe, George Foreman grill, medium rare.
> 
> I've made Chuck steaks that melted in the mouth.
> 
> An old butcher man taught me how to look for the marbling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even considered chuck steaks. People have told me if you can cook them right, you will be satisfied. Almost as much as your wallet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need one of these if you're looking to turn a pigs ear into a silk purse.
> 
> View attachment 121217
> 
> You can make even the toughest meat tender.
Click to expand...

pressure cooker?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick out whatever steak looks good wherever I may be, if and only if it looks good.
> 
> Then I sprinkle with a bit of sour Orange juice, dice up peeled garlic cloves, salt and pepper and stick in bottom of fridge for 2-4 days.
> 
> For cooking, it's either on the grill with whatever wood I have, (Oak, Citrus, Hickory)
> 
> or hehehe, George Foreman grill, medium rare.
> 
> I've made Chuck steaks that melted in the mouth.
> 
> An old butcher man taught me how to look for the marbling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even considered chuck steaks. People have told me if you can cook them right, you will be satisfied. Almost as much as your wallet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need one of these if you're looking to turn a pigs ear into a silk purse.
> 
> View attachment 121217
> 
> You can make even the toughest meat tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pressure cooker?
Click to expand...


  Sous vide.
It holds the meat at a precise temp. The longer it stays in the bath the more tender the meat becomes. You can actually over do it and the meat gets to tender.
  When done you sear the meat on a hot skillet or grill,some use a propane torch but I get better results with the searing station on my gas grill or a good and hot cast iron skillet.


What is Sous Vide? | Everything You Need To Know | Anova Culinary


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well first and foremost no matter how you cook it - everything begins with the quality of the meat.
If you are buying packages at a grocery chain...you might as well microwave it.
Go to a quality butcher, nothing offered at a grocery chain is going to get it.
And then get a porterhouse or T-bone. 
Secondly, if your steak is of high quality you DO NOT need to marinate, in fact that only ruins it. If your steak is relatively tasteless, then it isn't the spices/marinate - it is the poor quality of the meat. If your steak is not fork-tear tender, then you are cooking it wrong or, more likely, it is again poor quality meat.


----------



## TNHarley

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well first and foremost no matter how you cook it - everything begins with the quality of the meat.
> If you are buying packages at a grocery chain...you might as well microwave it.
> Go to a quality butcher, nothing offered at a grocery chain is going to get it.
> And then get a porterhouse or T-bone.
> Secondly, if your steak is of high quality you DO NOT need to marinate, in fact that only ruins it. If your steak is relatively tasteless, then it isn't the spices/marinate - it is the poor quality of the meat. If your steak is not fork-tear tender, then you are cooking it wrong or, more likely, it is again poor quality meat.


a good steak only needs salt and maybe pepper. But it DEFINATELY needs salt.
Good steaks don't need marinade or A1 sauce.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TNHarley said:


> a good steak only needs salt and maybe pepper. But it DEFINATELY needs salt.
> Good steaks don't need marinade or A1 sauce.



Absolutely, I liberally salt and pepper and rub in with olive oil.
I pan sear mine, I do not grill. IMO - probably the worst way to cook a steak. The fat drippings are lost, direct flames is a very dry heat and you cannot sear it.
Pan fried is the way to go. I also finish the steak by melting butter in the pan, tip the pan up and spoon on the butter over the top several times, flip, do the 2nd side and take out to rest, then serve.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisL

I get my steaks from the grocery store and there is nothing wrong with them.  I don't have to marinate them or anything.  I love food too, but there is no need to be such a food snob.  Besides that, not everyone can afford to buy steaks at the butcher shop.


----------



## Abishai100

Ranch dressing is a terrific marinade...


----------



## martybegan

TNHarley said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first and foremost no matter how you cook it - everything begins with the quality of the meat.
> If you are buying packages at a grocery chain...you might as well microwave it.
> Go to a quality butcher, nothing offered at a grocery chain is going to get it.
> And then get a porterhouse or T-bone.
> Secondly, if your steak is of high quality you DO NOT need to marinate, in fact that only ruins it. If your steak is relatively tasteless, then it isn't the spices/marinate - it is the poor quality of the meat. If your steak is not fork-tear tender, then you are cooking it wrong or, more likely, it is again poor quality meat.
> 
> 
> 
> a good steak only needs salt and maybe pepper. But it DEFINATELY needs salt.
> Good steaks don't need marinade or A1 sauce.
Click to expand...


Skirt steak replies well to a good marinade, but for Sirloin and better, nah, just salt pepper and maybe some olive oil.


----------



## TNHarley

iamwhatiseem said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> a good steak only needs salt and maybe pepper. But it DEFINATELY needs salt.
> Good steaks don't need marinade or A1 sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, I liberally salt and pepper and rub in with olive oil.
> I pan sear mine, I do not grill. IMO - probably the worst way to cook a steak. The fat drippings are lost, direct flames is a very dry heat and you cannot sear it.
> Pan fried is the way to go. I also finish the steak by melting butter in the pan, tip the pan up and spoon on the butter over the top several times, flip, do the 2nd side and take out to rest, then serve.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
I cant agree with the grill. My chargrill charcoal tray has adjustable settings. You put those coals 3" form the meat and they are going to turn out awesome


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> I get my steaks from the grocery store and there is nothing wrong with them.  I don't have to marinate them or anything.  I love food too, but there is no need to be such a food snob.  Besides that, not everyone can afford to buy steaks at the butcher shop.


Rib eyes at local grocery store run around 8 bucks a pound. Regular price at the butcher store in the next town is 11 bucks a pound. adds up quick for a family.


----------



## yiostheoy

Tonight I will oven-roast my 6 sirloin lamb steaks coated in olive oil sea salt, and ground black pepper uncovered in a Pyrex baking dish.

This will be my Catholic Holy Thursday dinner before evening Mass at the Parish church.

After 10 mins broiling them on either side I will then turn the heat down and roast them slow for another hour so they're tender and can be cut with a fork.

My cat does not know it yet but he will get the raw trimmings from the steaks.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*Grocery Chain beef.......*







*Field raised field fed cattle at a local butcher store......*


----------



## ChrisL

I just bought a T bone steak at the grocery store today.  It was exactly $8.63 for 0.96 lb.  I've bought them at the butcher shop and they are definitely better.  Better looking, bigger, better tasting.  However, they are a LOT more at the butcher shops around here.  Probably because they can charge a lot because there are not a lot of specialty shops around here anymore and they have to charge a lot to be able to compete with the big supermarkets.  I just cannot afford to buy my meat at the butcher shop.  Also, there is the convenience factor.  

They do have some good looking meats at the grocery store which are not prepackaged and they look fine too.  However, having said all of that, the meat I get at the grocery store is certainly edible at least.  Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> Tonight I will oven-roast my 6 sirloin lamb steaks coated in olive oil sea salt, and ground black pepper uncovered in a Pyrex baking dish.
> 
> This will be my Catholic Holy Thursday dinner before evening Mass at the Parish church.
> 
> After 10 mins broiling them on either side I will then turn the heat down and roast them slow for another hour so they're tender and can be cut with a fork.
> 
> My cat does not know it yet but he will get the raw trimmings from the steaks.



   Damn!! I'm gonna make you my bitch if you cook like that on a weekday!!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

A butcher told me once that a Porterhouse is just a fuller cut T-Bone. There is more meat on the short side of the T, that is more tender than the long side. Most T-Bones around here atleast, have very little on the tender short side.

Not only does the cut of meat have to do with tenderness, but also the amount of marbling...bits of fat within the meat, not the fat around the outside. So if you find a good chuck steak, with enough marbling in it (not too much or your paying for fat, not meat), it too can be reasonably tender if grilled or broiled.

So does method of cooking. Top &/or bottom round steaks are usually best if cooked in liquid, low & slow, or a good marinade that includes some type of acid (lemon or lime juice, vinegar, wine, etc) and left for a day or two before cooking, but still low & slow.

Flank & brisket.....marinade. Flank if thin enough can be grilled or broiled, fast, then let rest 10-15 minutes before slicing against the grain. Brisket too, but being thicker, takes a bit more time. It's also good if smoked.


Don't salt meat until either the last minute or wait until served. Salt dries it out


----------



## JustAnotherNut

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Grocery Chain beef.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Field raised field fed cattle at a local butcher store......*



Grass fed, pasture raised beef is best, but also considerably more expensive. Not everyone can afford to pay for that luxury.


----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


> A butcher told me once that a Porterhouse is just a fuller cut T-Bone. There is more meat on the short side of the T, that is more tender than the long side. Most T-Bones around here atleast, have very little on the tender short side.
> 
> Not only does the cut of meat have to do with tenderness, but also the amount of marbling...bits of fat within the meat, not the fat around the outside. So if you find a good chuck steak, with enough marbling in it (not too much or your paying for fat, not meat), it too can be reasonably tender if grilled or broiled.
> 
> So does method of cooking. Top &/or bottom round steaks are usually best if cooked in liquid, low & slow, or a good marinade that includes some type of acid (lemon or lime juice, vinegar, wine, etc) and left for a day or two before cooking, but still low & slow.
> 
> Flank & brisket.....marinade. Flank if thin enough can be grilled or broiled, fast, then let rest 10-15 minutes before slicing against the grain. Brisket too, but being thicker, takes a bit more time. It's also good if smoked.
> 
> 
> Don't salt meat until either the last minute or wait until served. Salt dries it out



True, but I've heard of people salting their steaks and letting them sit in the fridge.  I would think that would be for a more tough cut of steak, like a flank steak or something.  Salt can tenderize the meat, I believe.


----------



## SeaGal

ChrisL said:


> True, but I've heard of people salting their steaks and letting them sit in the fridge.  I would think that would be for a more tough cut of steak, like a flank steak or something.  Salt can tenderize the meat, I believe.



There is a salting method for any cut of steak that simulates dry aging.  Crust the exterior of meat with salt, both sides.  Let sit on a rack at room temp for 1 hour per inch of thickness. Then thoroughly rinse salt off under running water and pat dry...very dry. Prepare with your favorite method of cooking.  Finish off with butter if desired.  Absolutely delicious. Note: cooks quicker, watch your time.

That said, favorite cut and method  - porterhouse on a grill. 

Also, re grass fed beef in general: I don't get the hype.  We raised our own beef for years - they were all 'grass-fed' up until the time we finished them off with a high quality, non medicated grain.  Strictly grass-fed just doesn't compare, _imho_. Methinks the farmers are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

JustAnotherNut said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Grocery Chain beef.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Field raised field fed cattle at a local butcher store......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grass fed, pasture raised beef is best, but also considerably more expensive. Not everyone can afford to pay for that luxury.
Click to expand...


I have to retort...it should not be a luxury to eat unadulterated meat.
Grocery store beef is an abomination. For a number of reasons. Just for the sheer fact alone that corporate agri-business has poisoned our food chain and destroyed family farms everywhere.
Did you know that before the 1960's e-coli was relatively safe? E-coli would only give you indigestion and possibly diarrhea. *But thanks to grain feeding, E-Coli causes on average 96,000 illnesses, 3,200 hospitalizations and 31 deaths (primarily elderly and children) EVERY YEAR.   *


----------



## SeaGal

E-coli is a gut bacteria in animals, including humans.  E-coli contamination of meat usually occurs at the point of processing and/or handling by humans with unwashed hands.   Not sure how grains play a part in that contamination.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

SeaGal said:


> E-coli is a gut bacteria in animals, including humans.  E-coli contamination of meat usually occurs at the point of processing and/or handling by humans with unwashed hands.   Not sure how grains play a part in that contamination.



A pasture raised cow, the various grasses they eat help control the amounts of gut bacteria. Grain and corn fed cattle do not get that benefit, their gut bacteria is considerable higher because of the much higher acidic levels in their intestinal tract. As well as the cattle are grossly overcrowded and stand in their own feces.
At the same time, the anti-biotics they used for years trying to control the strain - actually increased the strains and increased the fatality rates of humans.
   Corporate/Agri-business have literally poisoned our food sources.


----------



## yiostheoy

My lamb sirloin states came out perfect.

First I broiled them for 10 mins on each side to brown them.

Then I covered the glass baking dish with foil and baked them further for another hour and 10 mins for a total cooking time of 90 mins.

After all this they were moist and tender and you could part them with a fork or spoon.

The sauce in the baking dish when cooked on the stovetop together with the pickled jalapenos made a fantastic gravy to dip the flour tortillas into.

And together with the date nuts it was a great Holy Thursday evening meal with all 4 food groups:  meat, carbs, vegies, and fruit.  Good fiber from the date nuts too.


----------



## yiostheoy

SeaGal said:


> E-coli is a gut bacteria in animals, including humans.  E-coli contamination of meat usually occurs at the point of processing and/or handling by humans with unwashed hands.   Not sure how grains play a part in that contamination.


E.coli lives in the large intestine of all mammals.

When you gut and slaughter a mammal you always need to be sure you don't cut into the guts because then the bacteria (a plural word) get out and onto the meat.

Being careful with your knife and using a hose with tap water to wash everything out in the carcass is the key to clean butchering.


----------



## yiostheoy

SeaGal said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I've heard of people salting their steaks and letting them sit in the fridge.  I would think that would be for a more tough cut of steak, like a flank steak or something.  Salt can tenderize the meat, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a salting method for any cut of steak that simulates dry aging.  Crust the exterior of meat with salt, both sides.  Let sit on a rack at room temp for 1 hour per inch of thickness. Then thoroughly rinse salt off under running water and pat dry...very dry. Prepare with your favorite method of cooking.  Finish off with butter if desired.  Absolutely delicious. Note: cooks quicker, watch your time.
> 
> That said, favorite cut and method  - porterhouse on a grill.
> 
> Also, re grass fed beef in general: I don't get the hype.  We raised our own beef for years - they were all 'grass-fed' up until the time we finished them off with a high quality, non medicated grain.  Strictly grass-fed just doesn't compare, _imho_. Methinks the farmers are laughing all the way to the bank.
Click to expand...

I just put a lot of sea salt and pepper onto my lamb just before broiling.  That worked great.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I will oven-roast my 6 sirloin lamb steaks coated in olive oil sea salt, and ground black pepper uncovered in a Pyrex baking dish.
> 
> This will be my Catholic Holy Thursday dinner before evening Mass at the Parish church.
> 
> After 10 mins broiling them on either side I will then turn the heat down and roast them slow for another hour so they're tender and can be cut with a fork.
> 
> My cat does not know it yet but he will get the raw trimmings from the steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!! I'm gonna make you my bitch if you cook like that on a weekday!!!!
Click to expand...

Holy Thursday always falls on a weekday, obviously.

But for Catholics who are devout this is the beginning of the 4 day Easter vigil.  It all actually begins on Palm Sunday.  In fact it even goes back further to Lent.


----------



## yiostheoy

TNHarley said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first and foremost no matter how you cook it - everything begins with the quality of the meat.
> If you are buying packages at a grocery chain...you might as well microwave it.
> Go to a quality butcher, nothing offered at a grocery chain is going to get it.
> And then get a porterhouse or T-bone.
> Secondly, if your steak is of high quality you DO NOT need to marinate, in fact that only ruins it. If your steak is relatively tasteless, then it isn't the spices/marinate - it is the poor quality of the meat. If your steak is not fork-tear tender, then you are cooking it wrong or, more likely, it is again poor quality meat.
> 
> 
> 
> a good steak only needs salt and maybe pepper. But it DEFINATELY needs salt.
> Good steaks don't need marinade or A1 sauce.
Click to expand...

Definitely sea salt and definitely ground black pepper -- yes.

This works great for beef, lamb, chicken, turkey, and salmon.

The only 2 spices that you need.


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> I just bought a T bone steak at the grocery store today.  It was exactly $8.63 for 0.96 lb.  I've bought them at the butcher shop and they are definitely better.  Better looking, bigger, better tasting.  However, they are a LOT more at the butcher shops around here.  Probably because they can charge a lot because there are not a lot of specialty shops around here anymore and they have to charge a lot to be able to compete with the big supermarkets.  I just cannot afford to buy my meat at the butcher shop.  Also, there is the convenience factor.
> 
> They do have some good looking meats at the grocery store which are not prepackaged and they look fine too.  However, having said all of that, the meat I get at the grocery store is certainly edible at least.  Lol.



I like big steaks but here you can't find steaks as big as the American ones


----------



## martybegan

yiostheoy said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> E-coli is a gut bacteria in animals, including humans.  E-coli contamination of meat usually occurs at the point of processing and/or handling by humans with unwashed hands.   Not sure how grains play a part in that contamination.
> 
> 
> 
> E.coli lives in the large intestine of all mammals.
> 
> When you gut and slaughter a mammal you always need to be sure you don't cut into the guts because then the bacteria (a plural word) get out and onto the meat.
> 
> Being careful with your knife and using a hose with tap water to wash everything out in the carcass is the key to clean butchering.
Click to expand...


Exactly, the biggest contamination issues come at the bigger plants where the focus is more on speed than quality. It's also why there is a far larger issue with E-coli with pre-ground meat compared to primal cuts. Primal cuts, even if they have e-coli contamination on the surface are usually cooked either quickly on a very hot surface, which kills the surface contamination, or for long periods at near boiling for wet heat and 270-400 F for dry heat, which also exterminates the surface bacteria. 

Ground meat gets all the bad stuff mixed in, so it has time to fester, grow, and if you don't cook it right, get you very sick. 

I eat burgers medium and haven't gotten food poisoning yet, but of course I only order medium burgers at very good restaurants that grind their own primal cuts.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Cows & other ruminate animals that chew their cud, are not supposed to eat much grain. They weren't made for that. I remember grocery shopping with my Mom as a young girl in the 60's/early 70's when the grocery stores began labeling the meat....grass fed, grain fed, corn fed. I don't remember if there was a price difference at that time, but they later stopped the separate labeling. Consumers liked the sweeter taste of the grain fed vs the tang of grass fed and the market has since been saturated with grain fed. Store bought meat is from feedlots that are so crowded they never see a blade of grass from the time they get there. I don't know if it still happens, but on those feedlots the cows are fed many things (rarely what they should be eating)........including ground up dead animals and this had contributed to the spread of 'mad cow' disease a few years back.

Actually I don't think it's the farmers that are laughing all the way to the bank.....but the corporations that buy the cows from the farmer, that eventually sends them thru the packing/processing plants. Raising beef on a good pasture system is much cheaper than providing purchased grains. And the animal is in overall better health once it goes to market.

Some good information about where that food comes from that you find in the grocery store shelves....watch Food Inc, and there are a few other telling movies like it that I can't remember the names of.....beware, it may make you sick to your stomach. One thing is for sure......don't be fooled by the marketing ploys that get you to buy their products over another. Those pretty pictures of a lazy farm is only from someone's imagination, beware of cage-free &/or free range when it comes to chickens/poultry, they are still raised inside a 'house' and much too crowded and never let outside, meat birds are constantly fed protein to get them to butcher weight/size ASAP & grow they do...so fast their bones can't support their weight. Ever notice how many broken leg/drumsticks ya get when purchasing chicken? That's probably why....and I don't remember seeing so many broken bones (especially the legs) when I was a kid.

No, properly raised animals for human consumption should never be a luxury.....but it is



ETA------even "organic" is questionable. Yes there are laws that must be followed, but their are loopholes that are used/abused that can make the finished product NON-organic.


----------



## SeaGal

In todays market 'grass-fed' vs grain-finished (I use 'finished' because the majority of all US beef cattle are raised on forage/grasses for the majority of their lives) is a personal choice.  If it makes someone 'feel' better to eat strictly 'grass-fed' beef then that's fine...but to support_ that_ industry there is much exaggeration/misinformation going around. USDA inspectors work hard to make sure certain standards are maintained in feed lots and processing plants.  Sick animals are not profitable...neither are sick customers.  There is legitimate debate over the use of antibiotics - mostly concerning the use of those also used by humans. Even strictly forage/pasture/hay raised cattle may be introduced to antibiotics. The Feds addressed some of that with new regulations.

We've raised our own cattle, our own hogs - and I don't hesitate to purchase beef or pork from my local chain grocer. 

Anyone truly concerned about inhumane treatment of cattle probably shouldn't eat beef.  Anyone concerned about big processors might want to find out why so many small, individual processors have been regulated out of existence. Anyone truly concerned about the decline of the American farmer might want to examine their views regarding inheritance taxes too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

SeaGal said:


> In todays market 'grass-fed' vs grain-finished (I use 'finished' because the majority of all US beef cattle are raised on forage/grasses for the majority of their lives) is a personal choice.  If it makes someone 'feel' better to eat strictly 'grass-fed' beef then that's fine...but to support_ that_ industry there is much exaggeration/misinformation going around. USDA inspectors work hard to make sure certain standards are maintained in feed lots and processing plants.  Sick animals are not profitable...neither are sick customers.  There is legitimate debate over the use of antibiotics - mostly concerning the use of those also used by humans. Even strictly forage/pasture/hay raised cattle may be introduced to antibiotics. The Feds addressed some of that with new regulations.
> 
> We've raised our own cattle, our own hogs - and I don't hesitate to purchase beef or pork from my local chain grocer.
> 
> Anyone truly concerned about inhumane treatment of cattle probably shouldn't eat beef.  Anyone concerned about big processors might want to find out why so many small, individual processors have been regulated out of existence. Anyone truly concerned about the decline of the American farmer might want to examine their views regarding inheritance taxes too.



 "the majority of all US beef cattle are raised on forage/grasses for the majority of their lives" - sorry, but that is not true.
Many farmers utilize concentrates aka - corn...for one purpose...to speed up the process from wean to sell. This process dramatically increases the acidity of their gut. And E-Coli and other harmful bacteria love a high acid environment. 
Now you even have large cattle growers feeding their cattle outdated CANDY. Because it is cheaper than corn, and increases the energy boost even more. It is unknown what the price of this will be.
  You may call it a preference, I call it common sense to consume meat from healthy unadulterated animals. 
The fact is e-coli strains before grain feeding in the 1960's were overwhelmingly nonfatal. Today, there are over 3200 hospitalizations every year in the U.S. from JUST E-Coli alone. 

Consider:


----------



## yiostheoy

SeaGal said:


> In todays market 'grass-fed' vs grain-finished (I use 'finished' because the majority of all US beef cattle are raised on forage/grasses for the majority of their lives) is a personal choice.  If it makes someone 'feel' better to eat strictly 'grass-fed' beef then that's fine...but to support_ that_ industry there is much exaggeration/misinformation going around. USDA inspectors work hard to make sure certain standards are maintained in feed lots and processing plants.  Sick animals are not profitable...neither are sick customers.  There is legitimate debate over the use of antibiotics - mostly concerning the use of those also used by humans. Even strictly forage/pasture/hay raised cattle may be introduced to antibiotics. The Feds addressed some of that with new regulations.
> 
> We've raised our own cattle, our own hogs - and I don't hesitate to purchase beef or pork from my local chain grocer.
> 
> Anyone truly concerned about inhumane treatment of cattle probably shouldn't eat beef.  Anyone concerned about big processors might want to find out why so many small, individual processors have been regulated out of existence. Anyone truly concerned about the decline of the American farmer might want to examine their views regarding inheritance taxes too.


Fortunately steers are ugly and stupid so I do not feel guilty about eating their meat.

Lambs on the other hand make me feel guilty so I only eat lamb once each year on Holy Thursday of Easter Week.  This is in emulation of Jesus himself, together with drinking red wine, and with unleavened cakes, and the bitter herbs.  Also date nuts.  I'm sure they had date nuts for dessert.  Date nuts are great for fiber and taste good too.


----------



## yiostheoy

Once the world gets closer to the Malthusian population of 10 billion people then grain won't be available to waste on animal feed.

People will need to be eating all the grain that the Earth produces.

And the little meat that people will be able to afford will all come from chicken farms or fish farms.

What little other meat is available will be grass fed on non-arable land and very expensive.

People will start raising their own rabbits in cages on balconies to eat.  It is sad raising an animal and then killing it for food.  The animal grows to trust you and "love" you and then you end up betraying it with killing.

Fish are a lot easier to kill because they are not very friendly towards humans and they do not wail when slaughtered.


----------



## SeaGal

Supplemental feedings of high quality hay and/or concentrates and/or additives and/or medications do not by themselves detract from the health or happiness of the steer destined for the market...or the quality of the meat...nor does it belie the fact that much of their short lives are spent foraging/pastured.  The steers digestive tract is well equipped to handle high quality protein rich hay and grains.  The process is to gradually introduce those - otherwise you can get some sick cattle.  Not much different with horses or dogs, for that matter.  So yes, it is a choice, and the consumer should always be informed.  Poorly processed, improperly handled though strictly forage raised beef can be contaminated also...and that strictly forage raised cattle will be just as unhappy when they're made into steers, have ear tags and meet the butcher as any corn-fed beef.

I don't care where you buy your beef, or how much you pay for it  - but a lot of folks buy theirs from the grocery store, it's what they can afford - and it is overwhelmingly safe, healthy and nutritious when properly handled and prepared. 

As to the CDC chart - I missed the part where grain-finished beef was responsible for the increase in food borne illness.


----------



## SeaGal

yiostheoy said:


> Fortunately steers are ugly and stupid so I do not feel guilty about eating their meat.
> 
> Lambs on the other hand make me feel guilty so I only eat lamb once each year on Holy Thursday of Easter Week.  This is in emulation of Jesus himself, together with drinking red wine, and with unleavened cakes, and the bitter herbs.  Also date nuts.  I'm sure they had date nuts for dessert.  Date nuts are great for fiber and taste good too.



Can't say that I've ever had date nuts - but I've had dates - the eating kind, not the awkward kind.  I like to fill the dates with p'nut butter and roll in sugar.  Yum!  Oh wait, does date nut bread count?...it used to come in a can and we'd slice it and slather on some cream cheese.  Yum! Yum!  I like the red wine part - we just eat stale bread and drink grape juice now and then.  What are the bitter herbs?

My daughter raised a lamb for the FFA show and sale.  Her sponsor told her it was selected for a breeding program at UF - I told her the truth.  Shortly after that Publix had lots of lamb chops in the meat cases.


----------



## yiostheoy

SeaGal said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately steers are ugly and stupid so I do not feel guilty about eating their meat.
> 
> Lambs on the other hand make me feel guilty so I only eat lamb once each year on Holy Thursday of Easter Week.  This is in emulation of Jesus himself, together with drinking red wine, and with unleavened cakes, and the bitter herbs.  Also date nuts.  I'm sure they had date nuts for dessert.  Date nuts are great for fiber and taste good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that I've ever had date nuts - but I've had dates - the eating kind, not the awkward kind.  I like to fill the dates with p'nut butter and roll in sugar.  Yum!  Oh wait, does date nut bread count?...it used to come in a can and we'd slice it and slather on some cream cheese.  Yum! Yum!  I like the red wine part - we just eat stale bread and drink grape juice now and then.  What are the bitter herbs?
> 
> My daughter raised a lamb for the FFA show and sale.  Her sponsor told her it was selected for a breeding program at UF - I told her the truth.  Shortly after that Publix had lots of lamb chops in the meat cases.
Click to expand...

Even rabbits are heartbreaking to kill after you have raised them.

They come running up to you at feeding time and rub against your legs in shows of affection.

The only way I can kill animals is with a high powered rifle from a distance.

It is humane and fast and they are dead before they hit the ground.


----------



## yiostheoy

SeaGal said:


> Supplemental feedings of high quality hay and/or concentrates and/or additives and/or medications do not by themselves detract from the health or happiness of the steer destined for the market...or the quality of the meat...nor does it belie the fact that much of their short lives are spent foraging/pastured.  The steers digestive tract is well equipped to handle high quality protein rich hay and grains.  The process is to gradually introduce those - otherwise you can get some sick cattle.  Not much different with horses or dogs, for that matter.  So yes, it is a choice, and the consumer should always be informed.  Poorly processed, improperly handled though strictly forage raised beef can be contaminated also...and that strictly forage raised cattle will be just as unhappy when they're made into steers, have ear tags and meet the butcher as any corn-fed beef.
> 
> I don't care where you buy your beef, or how much you pay for it  - but a lot of folks buy theirs from the grocery store, it's what they can afford - and it is overwhelmingly safe, healthy and nutritious when properly handled and prepared.
> 
> As to the CDC chart - I missed the part where grain-finished beef was responsible for the increase in food borne illness.


Anytime you have animals or plants in high population concentrations you need to take active measures against disease among the plants and animals being raised for the market.

So farming and ranching requires medications and drugs to prevent the catching and spread of disease.

It is a microbial reality.

Microbes thrive in high concentrations of hosts.

This is one of the fundamental truths of Microbiology.


----------



## yiostheoy

SeaGal said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately steers are ugly and stupid so I do not feel guilty about eating their meat.
> 
> Lambs on the other hand make me feel guilty so I only eat lamb once each year on Holy Thursday of Easter Week.  This is in emulation of Jesus himself, together with drinking red wine, and with unleavened cakes, and the bitter herbs.  Also date nuts.  I'm sure they had date nuts for dessert.  Date nuts are great for fiber and taste good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that I've ever had date nuts - but I've had dates - the eating kind, not the awkward kind.  I like to fill the dates with p'nut butter and roll in sugar.  Yum!  Oh wait, does date nut bread count?...it used to come in a can and we'd slice it and slather on some cream cheese.  Yum! Yum!  I like the red wine part - we just eat stale bread and drink grape juice now and then.  What are the bitter herbs?
> 
> My daughter raised a lamb for the FFA show and sale.  Her sponsor told her it was selected for a breeding program at UF - I told her the truth.  Shortly after that Publix had lots of lamb chops in the meat cases.
Click to expand...

We calls them date-nuts to distinguish them from dates that you goes on dates with in case you gets easily confused and is a moron.

However obviously I has easily confused you the other way.

Ergo no system is foolproof because fools are so ingenious -- as in genius.


----------



## SeaGal

yiostheoy said:


> We calls them date-nuts to distinguish them from dates that you goes on dates with in case you gets easily confused and is a moron.
> 
> However obviously I has easily confused you the other way.
> 
> Ergo no system is foolproof because fools are so ingenious -- as in genius.



Well said!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

yiostheoy said:


> Once the world gets closer to the Malthusian population of 10 billion people then grain won't be available to waste on animal feed.
> 
> People will need to be eating all the grain that the Earth produces.
> 
> And the little meat that people will be able to afford will all come from chicken farms or fish farms.
> 
> What little other meat is available will be grass fed on non-arable land and very expensive.
> 
> People will start raising their own rabbits in cages on balconies to eat.  It is sad raising an animal and then killing it for food.  The animal grows to trust you and "love" you and then you end up betraying it with killing.
> 
> Fish are a lot easier to kill because they are not very friendly towards humans and they do not wail when slaughtered.



Many people now are raising their own rabbits & chickens for meat/eggs. I haven't really done rabbits yet, but remember family members who did. I do keep chickens, mostly for eggs but have butchered as well. It wasn't easy at first and I dragged my feet about doing it, but ultimately that is why I started with chickens in the first place......to provide food for our family. I make sure they get a good life while they are here and they are 'dispatched' as humanely and stress-less as possible. Trust me, my animals have a better life, and even death than any found in the grocery store.

Raising & butchering animals for food has been going on since the beginning so it's not a new thing.


----------



## yiostheoy

JustAnotherNut said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the world gets closer to the Malthusian population of 10 billion people then grain won't be available to waste on animal feed.
> 
> People will need to be eating all the grain that the Earth produces.
> 
> And the little meat that people will be able to afford will all come from chicken farms or fish farms.
> 
> What little other meat is available will be grass fed on non-arable land and very expensive.
> 
> People will start raising their own rabbits in cages on balconies to eat.  It is sad raising an animal and then killing it for food.  The animal grows to trust you and "love" you and then you end up betraying it with killing.
> 
> Fish are a lot easier to kill because they are not very friendly towards humans and they do not wail when slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people now are raising their own rabbits & chickens for meat/eggs. I haven't really done rabbits yet, but remember family members who did. I do keep chickens, mostly for eggs but have butchered as well. It wasn't easy at first and I dragged my feet about doing it, but ultimately that is why I started with chickens in the first place......to provide food for our family. I make sure they get a good life while they are here and they are 'dispatched' as humanely and stress-less as possible. Trust me, my animals have a better life, and even death than any found in the grocery store.
> 
> Raising & butchering animals for food has been going on since the beginning so it's not a new thing.
Click to expand...

I think that if you have a lot of animals and you don't become attached to any one of them then the slaughtering and butchering is easier than if you have just a few.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

yiostheoy said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the world gets closer to the Malthusian population of 10 billion people then grain won't be available to waste on animal feed.
> 
> People will need to be eating all the grain that the Earth produces.
> 
> And the little meat that people will be able to afford will all come from chicken farms or fish farms.
> 
> What little other meat is available will be grass fed on non-arable land and very expensive.
> 
> People will start raising their own rabbits in cages on balconies to eat.  It is sad raising an animal and then killing it for food.  The animal grows to trust you and "love" you and then you end up betraying it with killing.
> 
> Fish are a lot easier to kill because they are not very friendly towards humans and they do not wail when slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people now are raising their own rabbits & chickens for meat/eggs. I haven't really done rabbits yet, but remember family members who did. I do keep chickens, mostly for eggs but have butchered as well. It wasn't easy at first and I dragged my feet about doing it, but ultimately that is why I started with chickens in the first place......to provide food for our family. I make sure they get a good life while they are here and they are 'dispatched' as humanely and stress-less as possible. Trust me, my animals have a better life, and even death than any found in the grocery store.
> 
> Raising & butchering animals for food has been going on since the beginning so it's not a new thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that if you have a lot of animals and you don't become attached to any one of them then the slaughtering and butchering is easier than if you have just a few.
Click to expand...


My thought is 'if they are destined for the table, don't make them into pets'.

My husband is also of a similar mindset, being a hunter as well. When I had first butchered a chicken and he found out? He's like 'YOU did WHAT????' He can kill, skin, gut & process a deer or elk with ease, but he said he couldn't do the 'hands on' either.


----------



## yiostheoy

JustAnotherNut said:


> My thought is 'if they are destined for the table, don't make them into pets'.
> 
> My husband is also of a similar mindset, being a hunter as well. When I had first butchered a chicken and he found out? He's like 'YOU did WHAT????' He can kill, skin, gut & process a deer or elk with ease, but he said he couldn't do the 'hands on' either.



Nor could I.

Killing with a high powered rifle is distant and quick.

By the time you walk up to the animal it has bled out.

But chickens and mammals wail when you slaughter them.

Big difference.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

yiostheoy said:


> But chickens and mammals wail when you slaughter them



Not if you do it right


----------



## Boss

I like a good 1 inch thick T-bone or Porterhouse with nothing but a little black pepper and salt. I cook it on an old cast iron grill at around 500~550 degrees and about 6~7 minutes each side. Perfect! 

I'm fortunate enough to live right down the road from a farm that raises grass-fed beef and sells it. I don't like to freeze meat, it seems to change the texture or something. I can always tell if I am eating a steak that was frozen. 

I'm funny about steak sauce. Sometimes I don't want any, especially if I have a loaded up baked potato and salad. Other times, I like A1 or Heinz 57... I don't have a favorite. I might even have a dab of both... I'm a renegade. 

I don't like marinades for steaks unless they are a poor cut... then, I make my own marinade out of a bottle of beer, apple cider vinegar, fresh-squeezed lemon juice, fresh garlic and some assorted spices. Let the steaks soak for a few hours in the fridge before cooking. I've also used this marinade for tenderloin and ribs. When cooking a Boston Butt, I use this marinade mixture as a baste while cooking. After I finish, I take about a cup of the marinade and combine some ketchup, brown sugar, thyme and red pepper to make a pretty tasty Carolina-style barbecue sauce. My friends say I should sell it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Boss said:


> I like a good 1 inch thick T-bone or Porterhouse with nothing but a little black pepper and salt. I cook it on an old cast iron grill at around 500~550 degrees and about 6~7 minutes each side. Perfect!
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to live right down the road from a farm that raises grass-fed beef and sells it. I don't like to freeze meat, it seems to change the texture or something. I can always tell if I am eating a steak that was frozen.
> 
> I'm funny about steak sauce. Sometimes I don't want any, especially if I have a loaded up baked potato and salad. Other times, I like A1 or Heinz 57... I don't have a favorite. I might even have a dab of both... I'm a renegade.
> 
> I don't like marinades for steaks unless they are a poor cut... then, I make my own marinade out of a bottle of beer, apple cider vinegar, fresh-squeezed lemon juice, fresh garlic and some assorted spices. Let the steaks soak for a few hours in the fridge before cooking. I've also used this marinade for tenderloin and ribs. When cooking a Boston Butt, I use this marinade mixture as a baste while cooking. After I finish, I take about a cup of the marinade and combine some ketchup, brown sugar, thyme and red pepper to make a pretty tasty Carolina-style barbecue sauce. My friends say I should sell it.


Freezing meat is a necessary evil in most cases.  When I shoot a 150 lb deer I get about 75 lbs of trimmed meat out of it and it needs to be frozen after aging to preserve it.

Aging takes anywhere from 2 days to a week.  Then you freeze it.

Freezing it preserves it for 6 to 9 months without noticeably degrading the flavor.

I always cook meats the same way -- first broiled brown for 10 mins on each side then covered and baked at a lower heat until tender -- so the flavor and texture are always good whether frozen or not.


----------



## Boss

yiostheoy said:


> Freezing meat is a necessary evil in most cases.



Oh, I will certainly eat frozen meat, I'm not a snob! Especially when it comes to steaks. I think I have a pot roast in my freezer now, as a matter of fact. I understand it's sometimes necessary, it's just not my preference. In my case, I am lucky to live close to a source of fresh-cut steaks and I love that. 

Sometimes when I am grilling my steaks I can hear the cow still mooing!


----------



## yiostheoy

Boss said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freezing meat is a necessary evil in most cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I will certainly eat frozen meat, I'm not a snob! Especially when it comes to steaks. I think I have a pot roast in my freezer now, as a matter of fact. I understand it's sometimes necessary, it's just not my preference. In my case, I am lucky to live close to a source of fresh-cut steaks and I love that.
> 
> Sometimes when I am grilling my steaks I can hear the cow still mooing!
Click to expand...

Access to freshly butchered meat is a luxury.  And very lucky.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know why people are so frightened of grocery store food.  Most people have been eating it their whole lives.    People like to blame their problems on the food they consume (that there is some government conspiracy or a food industry conspiracy, blah, blah, blah), but actually I think a lot of people just overeat.


----------



## Michelle420

Medium rare.


----------

